# ATSC Tuners w/ VGA/DVI outputs



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

I am looking for an ATSC tuner for use with a computer monitor.

Anyone have any experience with a device such as this?

Kevin


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

The big issue is that there are not many ATSC tuners around anymore that output HD. I did find this one though:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815260027

Another thing you could do, if you find another one that has HDMI output, is just use an HDMI -> DVI adapter or cable and then just use the composite audio outputs for audio.


----------



## MONTEREY JIM (Dec 31, 2008)

kfcrosby said:


> i am looking for an atsc tuner for use with a computer monitor.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with a device such as this?
> 
> Kevin


i use an avermedia hdtv duet
it works great with windows 7 media center 
if you dont have windows media center it will work with its own software but it is a lousy cumbersome design
i bought mine at tigerdirect.com


----------



## MONTEREY JIM (Dec 31, 2008)

I think you were not talking about tv tuner cards for your computer. Right?


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

MONTEREY JIM said:


> I think you were not talking about tv tuner cards for your computer. Right?


that is correct. I want a stand alone device to go on a monitor I am going to put in the Kitchen


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I have an LG LST 3510A which has an ATSC/QAM tuner, DVI, VGA, component, and composite outputs, and an up-converting DVD player as well. I doubt they still make them, but you might be able to find one on eBay.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

4HiMarks said:


> I have an LG LST 3510A which has an ATSC/QAM tuner, DVI, VGA, component, and composite outputs, and an up-converting DVD player as well. I doubt they still make them, but you might be able to find one on eBay.


I ended up getting the KWORLD GRENTZ linked in the above post. Works well for what I wanted.


----------

